# Market Value of Ariens ST1332LE 2005



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I will be reluctantly selling my 2005 Ariens ST1332LE snow blower and downsizing to a considerably smaller blower. Age and a spinal injury has taken its toll on me and the snow removal duties have passed onto the wife by orders of my physicians. The snow blower was well maintained, lightly used, and in excellent physical shape (no scratches or rust). I am curious as to what a proper resale value would be for a 12 year old Ariens? The original list for the blower was $1899 and I will try to sell it on eBay to a local buyer for $500??? Hopefully, the new owner will be able to make use of my BEAST of a blower.

My wife is relatively short and weak (her words). So the new blower will probably be a 24" model with power steering.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd say at $500 it will sell Quickly. Check Your Local CL and see what others are asking to get a better feel for the Market. However, Selling Season is Ending, and Overpriced Machines aren't going anywhere soon.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

wow08816 said:


> I will be reluctantly selling my 2005 Ariens ST1332LE snow blower and downsizing to a considerably smaller blower. Age and a spinal injury has taken its toll on me and the snow removal duties have passed onto the wife by orders of my physicians. The snow blower was well maintained, lightly used, and in excellent physical shape (no scratches or rust). I am curious as to what a proper resale value would be for a 12 year old Ariens? The original list for the blower was $1899 and I will try to sell it on eBay to a local buyer for $500??? Hopefully, the new owner will be able to make use of my BEAST of a blower.
> 
> My wife is relatively short and weak (her words). So the new blower will probably be a 24" model with power steering.


If you dont mind my asking, where are you located?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

That is both a good machine and a monster. I'd say in the right market, the right area that gets alot of snow, and at the right time in the season to the right buyer, $800. Otherwise you should be able to get $600.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

500 is way to low if you ask me i think you should start at 900 obo and see what happens


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I think knowing the location will help set a realistic price, but Yes, your gut feeling is way too low. If you are near the NY Capital District, then your price is too high, and I'll buy it - just to do you a favor ! LOL


----------



## steveb (Jan 30, 2017)

I agree that $500 sounds low. I still have the sticker from my 1332 and I paid $1749 for it at Home Depot in January 2006. I had thought about selling it last October and getting a smaller Ariens. Two of my friends were interested in it and offered me $900 and $975 for it but decided to hang on to it. I hope that helps a little.

Steve


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for your responses.

My wife recommends that I just wheel the blower in the front yard with a $500 for sale sign. She thinks it will sell on the first day because of the price, condition & brand of the blower. Plus I don't have to pay a commission to eBay.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Like the others said, if its in that good shape, and you are in a heavy snow area, don't leave money on the table. $500 sounds a bit low to me as well. You could start higher, and have room to come down, but if you start at 500, you will get offers lower than that.

Check local craigslist ads, and any other resources you can find online, or local dealers that sell used equipment to get a ball park idea. 

Remember, you need to replace the machine with something smaller and that's going to cost you money, so get the best price you can for the old one. Maybe check a local dealer to see what its worth in a trade for the smaller machine.

On the other hand, you could just donate it to me


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Wife was right. 35 minutes with For Sale sign on driveway and blower was SOLD to a neighbor. I appreciate your concerns about under selling the snow blower. But my circumstances required me to do a quick sale to free up garage space for a replacement unit. My new blower will be a 24" 208cc unit with power steering.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

wow08816 said:


> Wife was right. 35 minutes with For Sale sign on driveway and blower was SOLD to a neighbor. I appreciate your concerns about under selling the snow blower. But my circumstances required me to do a quick sale to free up garage space for a replacement unit. My new blower will be a 24" 208cc unit with power steering.


There are probably at least 50 people on this forum with a big knot in their stomach because they don't live next door to you. I know that I do !

But...congrats on the sale, and the fact that it went to a neighbor.

BTW - What City do you live in and PLEASE don't say Schenectady NY !


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Snow blower was located in East Brunswick, NJ 08816.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks - I live 3 hrs away, but my son lives in Glen Ridge NJ.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I am familiar with the Glen Ridge area. Probably about 35 minutes away from EB with no traffic.

The buyer was so ecstatic with the blower that he just stopped by (again) to invite my wife & I over for his Super Bowl party. Fortunately, I am blessed with an abundance of friends and was not able to accept his kind invitation.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

And I live 30 minutes south outside of Trenton, I would have bought it. I would have loved to have updated my older machine and to an Ariens.

Did it go for $500? Go ahead, it's OK, you can make me feel bad.


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes, I sold it for $500. I actually had 2 interested parties and they were willing to bid against each other. But I told them that I am happy with my price point. I also told them whichever party was the first to both pony up the cash and remove it from my property... will get it. As I did not want to store it for them nor spend the day waiting for someone.

The reason I didn't asked for more was mostly because $500 was pretty close to actual purchase price in 2005 (for a brand new Ariens ala Home Depot). They had just received their first shipment of John Deere tractors and had slashed their snow blower prices 60-75% off to free up floor space.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

wow08816 said:


> I am familiar with the Glen Ridge area. Probably about 35 minutes away from EB with no traffic.
> 
> The buyer was so ecstatic with the blower that he just stopped by (again) to invite my wife & I over for his Super Bowl party. Fortunately, I am blessed with an abundance of friends and was not able to accept his kind invitation.


To buy that snowblower for $500, I would have thrown in tickets to the Super Bowl !

LOL


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

wow08816 said:


> Yes, I sold it for $500. I actually had 2 interested parties and they were willing to bid against each other. But I told them that I am happy with my price point. I also told them whichever party was the first to both pony up the cash and remove it from my property... will get it. As I did not want to store it for them nor spend the day waiting for someone.
> 
> The reason I didn't asked for more was mostly because $500 was pretty close to actual purchase price in 2005 (for a brand new Ariens ala Home Depot). They had just received their first shipment of John Deere tractors and had slashed their snow blower prices 60-75% off to free up floor space.


Funny, back in 2006 I paid 600.00 for my 926LE. Back when HD stocked too many snowblowers and always had a ton leftover after the season. Never saw a price that low for a 13/32 though! That would be incredible

And if I were closer I would have bought it myself (although my Auto-Turn equipped 926LE is a dream compared to when it had the pin axle setup)


----------

